# Cystoscopy with exchange of suprapubic catheter



## bethh05 (Jul 12, 2010)

The physician performed the cystoscopy with exchange of suprapubic catheter. Would 51705 with 52000 be appropriate? Any help is appreciated.   Thank You


----------



## mkpeters (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, you would bill 52000 then 51705 with modifier 51


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Nov 12, 2018)

Would this still be correct for 2018? (Billing 52000 then 51705 with modifier 51)


----------

